# 1941 "ACE" BA107 bring back ..



## bobcycles (Jul 19, 2020)

This one bounced back from an assemblage of "as found"parts, in other words not a complete bicycle as found.
Parts sourced and used were all period correct including the two 'Pat Pending' Expander brakes, prewar
deluxe reflector, NOS Typhoon WW tires.  Always loved this color combination and they don't 
pop up too often, so restoring gives you the power to do as you please color and equipment wise.
Bike is all original parts except the battery holder for the light, tubes and brake cables.  Really bounced back nicely!
Enamel paint, chrome, nickel and cad plating, leather B1 Mesinger saddle restoration.  Enjoy!


----------



## stoney (Jul 19, 2020)

Beautiful as always Bob, dynamite color combination.


----------



## deepsouth (Jul 19, 2020)

Great job Bob.  Outstanding color choice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

One of my all-time favorite color combos. I was really hoping the guy who commissioned this would bail! Beautiful bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 20, 2020)

Great job, amazing!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow!
That one should be headed to the Smithsonian, for all the World to see.
Exquisitely awesome, Dude!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks very nice to me!  Great color combo and a very showy bike!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2020)

Yummy!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)

@fordmike65 
Can we get a glasses off, holy sh|+!  
for this beauty?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> @fordmike65
> Can we get a glasses off, holy sh|+!
> for this beauty?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Schpectacular!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> @fordmike65
> Can we get a glasses off, holy sh|+!
> for this beauty?




Thanks Martay!!  Huge props and means alot from you!  Appreciate that!   

I think one of my favorite aspects of the vintage bicycle addiction is building the "like new"
restored bicycles from parts that are lost causes any other way, in other words, no original paint
left ....rusty, dinged up and damaged parts, etc.  Assembling the puzzle as accurately as possible...
Then Voila !  Like new again... Feels like doing magic!  LOLz


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)

And NOBODY does it better.
Cue up the Carly Simon music. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 20, 2020)

What are the names of the colors?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2020)

Traverse Green & Robins Egg Blue.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 20, 2020)

Classy Bob...


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 21, 2020)

Rolling work of art , great job Bob !!!!!!!


----------



## atencioee (Jul 25, 2020)

Wowzerz!!!!!!!!! Amazing, @bobcycles!


----------

